
Txtexpense -- review my friends app in alpha ver - owrange
http://txtexpense.codrschool.com/
======
dbingham
Well first off, it needs an about section that tells me in clear, concise
terms what it does. I'm not going to sign up for something if I don't
understand what I'm getting into. Especially if that something asks me for my
mobile phone number.

From the front page, as best I can make out, the only way this could work
would be if I text some number an expense every time I incur one. That's going
to cost me money (or a text from my plan) and if I can do that, then I can
just make a note for myself and enter it into a spreadsheet later. But I can't
do that, I'm usually too busy to make a note of what I just spent. Much less
text it to somewhere.

That said, it's sort of a neat idea. And I'm sure it could be useful for some
people - people more conscious about money and less absent minded than me. Get
that about page up with a clear description of what it is and how it works. I
would test it, but I'm in Thailand and don't have a phone right now.

